

Ask HN: New (or soon-to-be) entrepreneurs, what topics are you interested in? - keiferski

I'm starting an interviews-and-articles site specifically aimed at <i>new</i> entrepreneurs. Think Mixergy, ThisWeekinStartups, or The Startup Foundry, but focusing exclusively on those new to entrepreneurship and business. It won't be all tech, either: I hope to interview everyone from coffeeshop owners to tech entrepreneurs.<p>Some topics I have in mind:<p><pre><code>  How did you get into entrepreneurship?

  Do you remember any business projects from your childhood? Lemonade stands, web designs, gumball machines, etc.?

  What convinced you to "take the leap" and go for it?

  What do you wish you knew before starting a company?

  How did you come up with the business idea?

  Did you bootstrap or try to raise money?

  If you raised money, how did you convince investors, despite your business inexperience?

</code></pre>
PS:<p>If you are a new entrepreneur (or an experienced one willing to talk about your first endeavor), leave your e-mail or shoot me one at KeiferSki@gmail.com. I'm hoping to launch by January 1, so I'll be in touch within 30-50 days.
======
gmichnikov
I am most interested in how people got the attention of their first visitors
and customers for their first projects.

